# Wanted:  Someone to plan, develop next CF recruiting ad campaign



## The Bread Guy (6 Sep 2011)

Some highlights from the Statement of Work (PDF) from this MERX posting:


> .... Moving forward, the focus of advertising messaging will shift with the evolving focus of Canada's military. Ongoing recruitment continues to be the priority and the emphasis will change to accurately reflect the reality of life in the CF. As Fight portrays the CF with a combat focus, and Priority Occupations promotes specific careers, future advertisement campaigns propose to showcase the CF's readiness and proficiency in humanitarian efforts and domestic defence and support.  The readiness message should demonstrate that CF personnel are trained and the right equipment and necessary infrastructure are available when and where it is needed.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (6 Sep 2011)

> Key recruiting messages are...


Obviously they weren't drafted by any of the newer/recurring posters to this site's Recruiting threads. 

I see no mention of:
a) Not remotely qualified, but hey, you're "entitled";
b) May skip all training and go right to fighter pilot and/or JTF2 if you rock at X-Box;
c) Bonus pay available for successfully completing CFAT;
d) NEthing else u sick dudez want lol kool?


NOTE TO POTENTIAL RECRUITS: 
This is mocking -- it is _not_ official CF recruiting policy; do _not_ go to a CFRC and say "but dude, I read on Army.ca that...."


----------



## Occam (6 Sep 2011)

e) grammer and speeling skillz opshunal


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Sep 2011)

That part is true Occam...I wish I could show you an e-mail I got this morning.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2011)

"Thanks, we've got the ethnic marketing covered for now" - this from the latest amendment/Q&A (attached):


> Question 9:  Will there be an ethnic marketing component considered for the Advertising Creative Services contract that will be awarded?  If not, will there be a separate RFP for the ethnic marketing component if it is being considered?
> 
> Answer 9:  DND/CF is currently working on an ethnic campaign under a separate contract until the end of March 2012.  An ethnic campaign will likely continue to be a part of the overall recruitment campaign.


----------



## a_majoor (1 Oct 2011)

They're going about this backwards (Kind of like the "Fight" commercials which had a great build up, but the payoff was often jarring like the RIB of heavily armed sailors screaming off to...hand out bottled water).

Just ask potential recruits:

"Do you have what it takes? Find out. Enlist with the Canadian Armed Forces"


(I'll be happy with the suggestion award cash bonus; there saved taxpayers a bundle as well)


----------



## aesop081 (1 Oct 2011)

Why don't we just go back to "Do you like camping ?" and be done with it.........it worked well...........


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Oct 2011)

The first thing that came to mind with this was "We want you, we want you, we want you as a new recruit." 

I am impressed by the current crop of commercials, although I think the CF might want to consider youtube ads.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Oct 2011)

I know about those ones, but those ads you cannot skip when watching certain videos.


----------



## a_majoor (4 Oct 2011)

They knew how to do it back when.....


----------



## Journeyman (5 Oct 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> They knew how to do it back when.....


But they didn't go far enough.

 Do you have what it takes to be a citizen? 







                  ;D


----------



## rmc_wannabe (5 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> But they didn't go far enough.
> 
> ;D



So all they needed was Neil Patrick Harris to prevent the Conscription Crisis? ;D


----------



## Journeyman (5 Oct 2011)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> So all they needed was Neil Patrick Harris to prevent the Conscription Crisis? ;D


Well, I would have gone for Dina Meyer or Denise Richards....but I'm not judging.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2011)

I suggest we need to target distressed occupations or, better yet, a distressed environment.

We can leverage the current advertising trends towards retro look and feel, and merely license this:

http://www.google.ca/url?q=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DInBXu-iY7cw&sa=U&ei=4mSMTqvmOeLI0AG1_KjHBA&ved=0CBoQtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNHr4HFMDd0tVngymjqsKsEpumzWYg


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I suggest we need to target distressed occupations or, better yet, a distressed environment.
> 
> We can leverage the current advertising trends towards retro look and feel, and merely license this:
> 
> ...


I kinda like this version better  ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTwq1_9VH68


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Oct 2011)

We should pay video game companies to design our recruiting commercials.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Oct 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> We should pay video game companies to design our recruiting commercials.



Mario = Army

Luigi = Navy

Princess = Air Force

Goomba = Purple trades


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Mario = Army
> 
> Luigi = Navy
> 
> ...


....So we have to jump on the heads of the Purple Trades people?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> ....So we have to jump on the heads of the Purple Trades people?



Seems like that sometimes at Clothing Stores  ;D


----------



## Furniture (13 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> But they didn't go far enough.
> 
> Do you have what it takes to be a citizen?
> 
> ...



I just finished that book last night, a small part of me dies every time I'm reminded of the abomination of a movie.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2011)

<movie tangent>


			
				WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> I just finished that book last night, a small part of me dies every time I'm reminded of the abomination of a movie.


Remember, the Starship Troopers movies (at least the ones Paul Verhoeven was involved in - 1 and 3) are, according to the DVD commentary, parodies - think more War Inc. than All Quiet on the Western Front.  If you want your faith restored a bit, try this and this movie by Verhoeven (director and/or writer).  I think you'll be impressed with his take on WW2 and the resistance through Dutch eyes.</movie tangent>


----------



## RangerRay (13 Oct 2011)

Just modify this one for us, and you're golden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH_E6YSQqTo

You're welcome.  ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (13 Oct 2011)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> I just finished that book last night, a small part of me dies every time I'm reminded of the abomination of a movie.


That movie was horribly awesome, of course that may just be the nostalgia goggles talking.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Oct 2011)

A fav of mine.  Great if someone bitches about wearing the simunition full headgear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IklqPx3unjs


----------



## kratz (13 Oct 2011)

Well whoever wins the contract will have some breathing room to get the campaign in place.

CBC.ca



> Canadian Forces accepting fewer recruits
> CBC News
> Posted: Oct 13, 2011 1:37 PM AT   Last Updated: Oct 13, 2011 3:51 PM AT
> 
> ...


----------



## mwc (16 Oct 2011)

No need to make them for combat arms, I was told to wait 2 years if I wanted into those trades.


----------

